# acticulated forklifts



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Who out there has had experience with either the Swinger, Swinger Superbee or the Hummerbee (Turbo or XL). How do these two machines compare as far as function, price and service support and any other thoughts you might have on them. I have had excellant results with New Holland skid steers but understand their limitations when a high lift is needed or when the terrain is rough. The dualing ads in the ABJ make it all a bit confusing.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

I have had a chance to use a swinger and a skidloader. Personally I would take the swinger. They are so much easier and in my opinion alot easier to see with. I used a new holland LS180 for the last bees that I moved this summer. It worked great but it is a pain to see much. It doesn't have a mast just a standard skidsteer with pallet forks. Last year when helping to load bees for the trip to California. I used a skidsteer to shuttle the pallets closer to the semi while the swinger loaded the semi. I think the new models of the swinger and the hummerbee have a 2spd tranny. That will speed them way up over long shuttling.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Jan 25, 2007)

The differences in the swinger & Hummerbee exist but minor as far as everyday bee work is concerned. The war exists for beekeeper business by both companies. 

My allegence goes to the company ( not named) which has helped me the most through the years but doubt I will ever need to buy new of either as my old swinger runs well I I doubt I will ever where it out. 

The problem with the swinger is lifting weight high and turning at the same time. Over you can go! Has happened to me. The big advantage of the swinger over a skidloader are two fold. The articulating allowing you to get into tight spaces and ease of seeing your forks. The disadvantage of the skid steer is the fast swing when turning a loaded pallet if not careful and seeing around the forks.Beekeepers which use either all the time are allways aware of the above so not a problem.
I will say the beekeeper which drives either regularly can load at a similar pace but DO NOT switch loaders half way through the semi load as both are going to have problems. I have a hell of a time when I use the skid loader after the swinger . Most guys which use skid loaders can use a swinger quickly but most swinger owners have trouble with the foot peddles on skid loaders if they only drive skid loaders on occassion without heavy concentration.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

We run all swingers and they have held up well. If you put fluid in the tires that helps overcome the tipping issue. I have come close to tipping one over without weighted tires.
Don't know much about the hummerbee but I think they are basically the same machine.


----------

